# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Glamourous One-Shoulder Sheath, Hat & Purse



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Barbie Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker  Ladyfingers
May, 2013

GLAMOROUS ONE-SHOULDER SHEATH GOWN

#1 double-pointed needles
1 oz. fingering yarn  something elegant, with sparkle threads  I used pale blue with silver threads. I also added a row of white sparkly long-strand eyelash yarn on the outer edge of the hat. (Then cut with scissors to trim the eyelash all around the hat.)
4 markers

With #1 needles, cast on 46 sts. 
Knit 1 row. Place markers, as follows:
K27, PM, K10, PM, K9 = 46 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit and increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker. Purl back. Repeat until there are 58 sts 
on needle. Stitches divided as follows: 30, M, 16, M, 12.
Sleeve:
K30, remove marker, K16 sleeve stitches, remove marker. TURN and purl back on the 16 
sleeve stitches. Work only on the 16 sleeve stitches, as follows:
Sleeve Pattern:
Row 1: K1, slip 1 as if to purl, K1, slip 1, K1 across 16 sts.
Row 2: Purl
Work sleeve pattern for 20 rows. Bind off. Cut yarn, leaving a 10-inch strand to sew seam. 
Fold sleeve toward you, on right side of garment, to keep it out of the way
Attach yarn at underarm after completed sleeve and knit the remaining 12 stitches. 42 sts. 
Stitches are now all on one needle.
Purl across - P2tog at underarm. 40 sts. 
Place markers to decrease to waistline:
K6, PM, K12, PM, K6, PM, K12, PM, K6. = 42 sts.
Purl 1 row. SM
K6, SM, S1,K1,PSSO, K8, K2tog, SM, K6, SM, S1,K1,PSSO, K8, K2tog, SM, K6.
Purl 1 row. SM 38 sts.
K6, SM, S1,K1,PSSO, K6, K2tog, SM, K6, SM, S1,K1,PSSO, K6, K2tog, SM, K6.
Purl 1 row. SM 34
K6, SM, S1,K1,PSSO, K4, K2tog, SM, K6, SM, S1,K1,PSSO, K4, K2tog, SM, K6. 
Purl 1 row. SM 30 sts.
K6, SM, S1,K1,PSSO, K2, K2tog, SM, K6, SM, S1,K1,PSSO, K2, K2tog, SM, K6.
Purl 1 row. SM 26 sts. 
Work in Stockinette Stitch for 4 rows. Slip markers. Dress is now complete to waistline.
Increase for hips:
Knit across, increase BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker,
and AFTER fourth marker. 4 sts increased. 30 sts. Increase in this manner until there are 42 
stitches on needle.
Skirt Pattern:
Row 1: K1, slip as if to purl, K1, slip 1, K1 across row.
Row 2: Purl.
Short Skirt:
Work skirt pattern for 24 rows. 
Knit 2 rows. Bind off. Cut yarn, leaving a 12-inch strand to sew back seam.

Long Skirt:
Before starting pattern, knit 1 row  increasing in every other stitch. 61 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Work skirt pattern for 46 rows. Knit 4 rows. Bind off. Cut yarn, leaving a 14-inch strand to 
sew back and sleeve seam.


GLAMOROUS HAT

#1 and #3 double-pointed needles
½ oz. fingering yarn  something elegant to match one-shoulder dress

With #3 needles, cast on 68 sts.
Knit 4 rows.
Next Row: K2tog across row = 34 sts.
Next Row: K2tog, knit to last two stitches, K2tog = 32 sts
Switch to #1 needles. K4 rows. Bind off.
Sew two ends together to form a circle. Lay on a flat surface to press out any ripples in the hat. 
It should be in a flat circle. Put dolls hair through center and pull up onto her head, keeping the 
flat shape to circle her face.

GLAMOROUS PURSE

#3 double-pointed needles
½ oz. fingering yarn to match hat and one-shoulder dress

With #3 needles, cast on 18 sts.
Knit 10 rows. Bind off.
Fold ¾ up and sew both sides. Cut yarn, leaving a 12-inch strand. With this strand  still attached 
to the side of the purse and with a crochet hook, chain 6 sts and attach to opposite side of purse to 
form a tiny strap on the back of the purse. Knot securely. Cut yarn and weave ends. Fold top of 
purse ¼ down to form a tiny envelope and anchor to body of purse with one knot, centered. Place 
dolls hand into tiny back strap and move her arm down to her side. The hand holding the purse 
should be the one with the bare shoulder.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful designs :-D :-D


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very beautiful outfits. :thumbup:


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous outfits! Thanks for the patterns!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine
Love them all.

Here it is in PDF Enjoy

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow Elaine!! Talk about glamourous!!! Again you are so generous with your patterns, thanks many times over.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you they are lovely Elaine


----------



## Wannabeknitter2 (May 29, 2012)

Thank you! My GD will love this. You are generous and your patterns are beautiful .


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your patterns Lillian in rainy windy nova Scotia


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

Love your patterns. And have made many of them for grt grands. Have two that have gas and two more who soon will. Also little friends who appreciate them . I'm 84 , so sit and knit or crochet a lot. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I loved my Barbies when I was a little girl!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the patterns and the PDF, as stated by others in above replies...you are quite generous with your talents.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for putting the patterns from ladyfingersin PDF form for all of us to use. Willie


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorgeous dresses. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

How do you do it? Again, you share with us such pretty things...and the patterns so we can do our own thing with you support. Thanks so much. I stayed up until almost 2:00 A. M. trying out my superwash wool sock yarn on one of your AG dresses.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Very glam looks for Barbie! I like your suggestion about trimming the eyelash yarn, which helps put it into "Barbie scale" and balances the look! Thank you for the patterns!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful. THank you again, Elaine, for sharing your incredible designs.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again Elaine and Rhyanna!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Lill said:


> Thank you so much for all your patterns Lillian in rainy windy nova Scotia


Want some of your windy, rainy! It's going to be 107 here today, Sacramento, CA.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for the pattern!
marilyn


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful pattern.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Elaine, Your creations are just plain awesome. My GD has yarn picked out to go with so many of your patterns so better start one tonight while watching baseball. I may pick the yarn out for this one!!! Many thanks.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

They're all darling! How fun it must have been creating these!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are beautiful! Do they still make Barbie dolls? I had one as a little girl but mostly used it to make clothes for my sister's doll.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Fantastic designs, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

These are gorgeous. Thank you so much.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your patterns.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> Thanks again Elaine and Rhyanna!!


Yes I also thank both of you ladies. You are both so generous with both your time and your talent. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Run
Yes they still make barbie dolls. 

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for another pattern, Elaine, and thank you, Deanarah for the PDF form for us to print it out.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

really lovely thank you


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone

You are welcome to the pdf pattern. I enjoy doing it.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for another great pattern!


----------

